# Interpretive Recipe For Shakey's Mojo Potatoes



## skyy38 (Feb 16, 2011)

Had some boiled potatoes leftover from last night so, I decided to have them for breakfast.
For some reason, I thought back to the '70's and how I just LOVED Shakey's Mojo Potatoes(the pizza wasn't bad either).
Then the cook in me takes over and I think to myself, without Googling the recipe, how would I make these? Based on all the times that I ever had them( keep in mind, I wasn't a mad cook back then) what ingredients and processes would I use to make my own version, so to speak?:
And if I had an idea, perhaps some of you fine folks might have a spin on
Mojos as well!
For what it's worth, here's my version
Here's what I came up with:
________________________________________________________

YOU STOLE MY MOJO! (Potatoes)

Boiled Potatoes (However many you like, sliced the way you like)

1 C white flour

1/8 C ACT II buttery popcorn salt or similar product.
1/8 C Granulated Garlic
1 T Thyme

1/2 C Coconut Oil.

Combine flour and spices/ herb in a shake bag then add sliced potatoes and coat well.

Heat coconut oil in large skillet on medium to medium high and place potato slices in skillet without crowding.

Fry up one side and then the other, however long this takes. You want them fried but NOT "done to death".
__________________________________________________________
Now for the "I-Search" part.

With all the myriad recipes for this on the web, processes, cooking methods and ingredients vary. I won't use space here for that-I'll just tell you what I did and why.
The biggest identifying factor to mojos is their distinct orangish color. This is what I tackled first-HOW do I rock that "orange hue" and, perhaps, add some taste to it at the same time? Straight food color was out for me-WAY too easy and no flavor added.I flirted with Turmeric, but in the end, too ethnic.
Then it hit me. I reached up and dragged out the popcorn salt-PERFECT! It has coconut oil and salt and yes, two different types of food color but, oh well, the flavor will be there! Especially since I'll be using MORE coconut oil to fry this up as well!


And while we're on the subject, coconut oil was my ONLY choice to do this with because you can get a deep fry effect with stove top cooking WITHOUT deep frying. Coconut oil gets hotter with less effort and also has a high smoke point. I use olive oil for just about everything else, besides-I didn't want to use it here( unless of course, I come up with an ITALIAN mojo recipe!) Coconut oil is tops with me for projects like this.

Since most everything in the Universe has garlic, well I wasn't going to be any different! Forget the onion though-even back in the day, NO WAY!
For some darn reason, I was possessed by the notion to use thyme. I found out later on the web, that it was a good notion and that garlic hardly had anything to do with mojos, if at *all*.

Finally, the decision to coat with just flour and nothing else (milk, egg) was just me being me. Batter and/or "double dipping" and I just do NOT get along! I would LOVE to try to make mojos in a pressure cooker though!

JUST flour, for me, makes the mojos lighter without a drop in taste.


So, how about you? What's your take on Mojo Potatoes without "peeking"?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2011)

Shakeys still exists???  Cool!


----------

